# can rats eat baked russet potatoes?



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

so i have some baked potatoes i was wondering if i can share with my boys all i did to them was scrub them clean and pop them in the oven no seasonings salt or anything i like them like this i just dip mine in ketchup is this safe?


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

They are safe, although might not be the best choice. I have fed cooked potatoes to my rats at times. The ketchup won't hurt them either although again maybe not the best choice especially if it has lots of sugar in it. Mine don't really love them. They prefer greens, cucumbers, green beans, lettuce (mine don't like iceberg) asparagus.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

i was just wanting a small share  and they wont get my ketchup lol das mine but i gave them a small bite each of potato


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Did they like it? I just think potatoes are kinda empty calories, but they are good , aren't they? Yum!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Aren't stale french fries one of natural food groups eaten by rats in the wilds of fast food parking lots and dumpsters around the world? I'm thinking baked potatoes would mostly be preferred by up scale fancy rats. 

While never passing up on a french fry, my girls do prefer their baked potatoes with butter and sour cream.... Actually they just prefer butter and especially sour cream and don't much care what it's on.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

lol, and yea they did like it i LOVE potatoes i will even eat them raw but i figured i would share a bit with my boys i was tired today so i just tossed a bags worth in the oven they make for a quick snack im probably gonna do a steak and potato soup with the rest ttomorrow


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Potato's are decent food if not smoothered in junk. Especially if they have the skins on them.

Though all my rats snub them. The love leafy greens, though spinach is kinda whatever to them, the rest are yum.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

mine love pasta more than anything i did some sautaed bok choy mung bean sprouts and spinich in olive oil and mixed it in with spegetti pasta and they were in my platr before i could get situated lol


----------

